# Carmelo Anthony offers to be 'big brother' to Kristaps Porzingis



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- Carmelo Anthony said Monday that he plans to play a "big brother" role for New York Knicks rookie Kristaps Porzingis this season -- further dispelling the notion that he was upset about the team drafting the 20-year-old European.
> 
> "I kind of feel bad for him because there's so much pressure on him at this point and this guy hasn't played not even one minute in the NBA," Anthony said during the Knicks' media day Monday. "I'm going to try to be a big brother to him and kind of take the pressure off of him a little bit.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ole-new-york-knicks-rookie-kristaps-porzingis


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

as soon as he starts having a little success and more attention..melo will start to get jealous and secretly want him out..

I remember when Jeremy Lin was getting attention..Melo never gave him support.


----------

